# shoulda checked yesterday.



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

i caught my first muskrat of the spring today. problem is, a mink got to 'em first. completely gutted the rat and i'm sure would have had the whole thing if it wasn't for the conni. i had the trap inside a small hut and when i got there the side that i took apart to get in was completely dug out. i was way excited to see the brown ball of fur only to be dissapointed when i only had the last half of him. at least i know there's at least one mink roaming that area haha.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Live and learn.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

It happens and there isn't much you can do about it. Does tick a guy off though.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Muskrats always check twice a day. If it wasn't killed it would have chewed its leg off. As a matter of fact if you have say a dozen traps on one pond you can just make your rounds about every two hours. Believe me I'm an old rat trapper from way back.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

buckseye said:


> Muskrats always check twice a day. If it wasn't killed it would have chewed its leg off.


An extension chain allows a muskrat to go down the dive hole and drown.


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

yeah, i know there isn't much i can do about it. i just wanted to vent and my girlfriend could care less about my trapping. i did have a thought to place a trap on the outside of the hut just below where i opened it up. but i don't have enough traps! i just got into trapping this season and i am thoroughly addicted. i'm teaching myself and this forum has been great. i can't tell you how many hours i've spent looking through all the posts from years past. i've found that the best way to get the answers to my questions is to just go out and try.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

If mink season is still open in your area and you want him you have the perfect setup to catch him the next time around! Even if they are legal now they will not be of much fur value though.

Plug the hole deep inside in the hut deep to keep the house from freezing, but leave the opening on the outside. Stuff that remaining rat down in the hole and lay your 110 coni over the opening and lightly blend it in. Make sure to put dry duff between your trap and the hut so that it doesn't freeze in and cover the trigger wires by sliding a little vegetation onto them and you are good to go!

Mink can't seem to go by an opening w/o checking it out. Next time around that mink will be yours, as he already got a free meal once.


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

Trapper 62, thanks for the idea.

i'll give that a try if i still have the rat. i just used it today in the bottom of a dirt hole along a canal. that canal is a hot spot. i set three dirt holes near the water line baited with jackrabbit. at all three sets the bait was gone the next day but my traps hadn't fired. i had them bedded too deep (too much covering dirt) and i think the pan tension was a bit too strong. so i reset them today after i adjusted the pan tension and this time i bedded the traps a bit more shallow and covered them with peat moss. i'll see what has happened tommorow, that is if the wind hasn't blown all of the moss off. even if the fur isn't worth much at this time of year, i'd like to get as much experience as i can so i'm somewhat ready next season.


----------



## cattrapper77 (Feb 14, 2009)

well catch that damn mink. i dont know about how it is in you guys' areas but ide rather catch a mink than a rat any day! so put you some fish out there and catchya a mink.


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

i'm tryin to catch that mink with some pocket sets baited with fish. all i've caught in those though is 2 skunk.


----------



## cattrapper77 (Feb 14, 2009)

Mink prefer to kill their own food so are not as attracted by bait as most species are. Fresh flesh (rabbits, muskrat carcasses, etc.), fresh fish, minnows, birds and feathers sometimes work as bait. Do not use tainted meat. Mink travel alot more than most furbearers. They usually follow a definite route. they will almost always visit or pass through certain spots on a particular water area every time they are around that area. This habit is what makes them vulnerable to us trappers. Select a spot where you can see (from tracks, crap , etc.) that mink have traveled. Perhaps it will be along the edge of a slough, next to a bank, under a leaning log, or around a rock at the water's edge. Conceal a trap in this spot (water sets are best) where the mink will step into it the next time it makes its rounds. In setting traps under water for mink, the pan should not be more than two inches below the surface of the water. The trap can be lightly covered with vegetation from the bottom of the slough. You kind of have an idea where hell make his round due to the fact that he ate your rat, so ide set up there, ill tell ya what i catch em with. (The rest of this has been deleted in the best intrest of trapping. ND trapper)


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

i'll look for the mink trail and set up on it. but i will not use a live rat as bait. just more bad p.r. not to mention it's illegal.


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

I caught the mink! i set a 110 on what looked to be mink tracks on friday, checked again today and there he was! i'm pretty proud of myself, targeting the mink and catching him. last day of the mink season too (today)


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Good Job, looks like you had the right trigger placement, made a nice catch right behind the ears!

Keep it up!


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

he came in just how i anticipated. i just wish i would have found the tracks earlier. could have tried for more. but there's always next season.


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

Nice job man, he was yours sooner or later!

Took a drive today, cut 2 fresh bobcat tracks. Tracked them for about a mile and found a couple more kitty sets. Can't wait for next year! :sniper:


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

i found a set of cat tracks at that overhang we looked at last week near the dam. and then i found three more sets up north of town. found a few spots that i thought might make good sets. i'll have to show ya.


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

For sure... I told you that SOB would be through there :lol: Get him next year.

When it gets a little nicer we'll have to take a drive and walk around one of these weekends. See what we can come up with for locations.


----------

